# Illinois State Beekeepers Assn - Jim Belli No Confidence



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

I hear crazy things about Illinois and St Louis area, we are in Missouri and get a lot of customers from that area.
There is a bee club over that way, wont mention any names, that they hold bee meetings at Monsanto and have a bee yard on Monsanto's land??? I never been or seen the yard. Just saying, what the heck are you doing there.?


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Many beekeepers fall under the Carl Jung personality of ENFP
the more I find out about ENFP and compatible personalities (or lack there of)
the more I understand "us" and the rarity of ENFP's in the world (3% or less)
the more sense I can make out of our interactions.
All the best to you.

(Fun to know about the Monsanto bee yard)


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

reidflys said:


> Many beekeepers fall under the Carl Jung personality of ENFP


Many you are correct......... Not all though!!!!!!!! Not a big "Jungian" myself. Its great the world is so full of differently "gifted people". If all were like myself the conversation would get rather boring.  


You don't provide many details here about what is exactly happening.......Which might be a good thing for the rest of us. I was wondering if this is just another version of what we have seen here in Cali for many years when some beeks begin to act like the Hatfields and McCoys. I personally ( on many occasions) have seen the ABF vs Honey producers combatants get in each others face over things I'm sure they aren't even sure about except that they have been fighting forever and so they fight for the sake of fighting not even knowing what the issue is or was.:scratch:

Sometimes its best to just stand back and let the rest fight it out and then step in the void when the dust settles and the ambulances are already parked at the hospital.


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

you are so right Honey-4-All (about the ambulances and the dust)
I've been on this sight for way to long to not know how to do quote box, but it is what it is.

beekeeper arguments seem to require a sense martyrdom and also a unique explosive quality 
I saw a queen excluder argument at the state fair, and it was epic


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't for one second believe that I know the root of the issue but what caused the pot to boil over is that some time back Jerry Hayes from Monsanto asked the ISBA for an award (this is from a credible source that was on the ISBA Board). The award was given against the will of a majority of the ISBA board and without any kind of membership vote. 

http://monsantoblog.com/2013/07/25/illinois-beekeepers-recognize-monsanto/


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

We all know one can purchase a degree online for a pittance. The skin is only worth the people standing behind it. If the Award is meritless it might fake a few out for a while but eventually things will come to light. Thanks for shedding a little. If this really is bogus it would do a great discredit to Mr. Hayes's reputation in the long run.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I should warn that members need to be very careful what they say and how they say it. Having to come back later and backpedal from what you say has less than desirable results.

Is it kosher to ask for an award?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

must not be a big issue or there would be more then 28 signatures out of 1100 members.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Honey Hive Farms said:


> I hear crazy things about Illinois and St Louis area, we are in Missouri and get a lot of customers from that area.
> There is a bee club over that way, wont mention any names, that they *hold bee meetings at Monsanto* and *have a bee yard on Monsanto's land*??? I never been or seen the yard. Just saying, what the heck are you doing there.?


Not to hijack the thread, but I belong to the St. Louis bee club referenced.
They DO hold some meetings in a Monsanto auditorium, which is located directly across the road from the club's apiary.

The apiary is NOT on Monsanto land - it is located on the grounds of the Danforth Plant Science Center 

This particular group has several hundred active members, and even just the monthly meetings draw crowds that can not be accommodated in many venues. They used to meet in a Missouri Department Of Conservation building, Powder Valley Conservation Nature Center, until the MDC decided to cut all after hours availability for all groups - even though the bee club offered to pay staffers, utilities, etc to keep it open for the monthly meeting. Without a regular place to meet, Monsanto offered use of their facility and A/V equipment, free of charge. Of course they can afford it, and of course they made the offer in order to generate some positive vibes amongst the beekeeping community, but they didn't have to welcome beekeepers (many of whom aren't exactly in love with Monsanto) into their research buildings to listen to presentations about non-chemical IPM management, and have discussions about GMO's and the danger of placing hives near corn & soy monocultures.
Whats the saying about Keep Your Friends Close.....?


----------

